# Lawyer filed a response without talking to me first?



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

I just called their office to tell them I'd be dropping off my finanacial paperwork this afternoon and they told me my stbx's lawyer paid whatever fee they had to pay so my guy "went ahead and filed a response". They said the only thing they denied was the requested alimony and unequal division of property. I said I didn't know anything about what they requested and they said "You didn't get a copy of that?" which I didn't.

Is this standard procedure? It concerns me that they did this without even talking to me first. I mean I probably would've said I agree but still..... It's not a complicated divorce and so far has been amicable.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I would say the attorney assumes some autonomy after the first meeting or at the time of filing. My attorney and I have not discussed much after filing. I know he has my best interest at heart. Futhermore, I trust him and know that he is going to be fair and use the state statues as a guide. Besides if he calls (or e-mails) me about everything, that's more billable hours.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

It was probably just a standard divorce complaint. You either admit or deny the allegations. The Answer can always be amended should you want changes to it after you review it.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok, good. I thought maybe it was SOP. Just wanted to hear from others. Thanks.


----------



## HopelessArray (Jan 6, 2012)

Mine did the same thing, but at the consult we talked about it and then I also left a note stating what I wanted to accept and deny. I thought I would have a chance to look at it first before it got filed, but I guess not! I'm a bit of a control freak, so it makes me nervous that it got filed without me seeing with my own eyes that it reflects my wishes. I trust my lawyer though and I guess that's got to be good enough.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

All states maintain Rules of Professional Conduct which outline the duties and obligations of an attorney to his or her client in the course of a legal engagement. As a general proposition, an attorney is under the duty to keep the client fully informed, at all times, during the course of that engagement. The filing of a responsive pleading would ordinarily be one of those instances. I’d definitely discuss this further with your attorney, if you’re not able to attain a sense of comfort, contacting your state bar would be in call for.


----------

